# Muzzle w/ output jack mod



## Mourguitars (Nov 28, 2019)

Been wanting to build this one for some time , i put a stereo jack in by mistake after putting it up in the troubleshooting forum it was pointed out and i remembered i bought the correct jack when i first started building pedals...

This mod ( link below) makes this pedal even better with that option  and this pedal clamps down hard and ...well you can hear a pin drop ! Awesome build that will get everyday use from me....

Mike






						Muzzle adding a through output jack?
					

Hey everyone,  New here and fairly new to pedal building. I am currently putting together a "Muzzle" noise gate. Has anyone added a through output jack to this build? Similar to how a decimator G-string or NS-2 has one when using 4 cable method? I imagine it should be pretty easy no? Is it as...



					forum.pedalpcb.com
				






https://imgur.com/VwlduVt




https://imgur.com/kpAaHSj


----------



## evilarsen (Jan 10, 2020)

Hello, i will build a Muzzle soon, i have the parts for this option. It seems to me but...after installing the output jack mod i could be use my Muzzle with only the input (guitar signal)  ? 
Greeting from France. Richard


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 10, 2020)

evilarsen said:


> Hello, i will build a Muzzle soon, i have the parts for this option. It seems to me but...after installing the output jack mod i could be use my Muzzle with only the input (guitar signal)  ?
> Greeting from France. Richard




Hmmm , ive never tried it that way, does your amp not have a loop? ....Your going to love this pedal btw...its one of my most useful builds !

All the demo's ive seen they had it in the loop or used the loop and Key with that 3 way buffer splitter into the amps input......With the thru jack on the revised docs makes more since to me and is the way the pedal should have originally designed in the first place..my own opinion ... ill add.

I do use a buffered pedal before it, i use a Boss or change that with a Klone they have great buffers.

Ill try it with my Rack pre's today the way you want to run it , my Blackstar head isn't working been trouble shooting that thing all night...has that crackle like a bad jack..narrowed it down to V4 and V5 pre amp socket rolling tubes..its common on that amp ive read

Ill give you a update tonight..check back

Mike

(Edit)

Yea eviLarsen...going thru the key and new side jack does nothing...using the top mount jacks gates and sustains nicely with dial at 11am but im playing my Jackson with a Black Winter pick up (hot) Wonder Drive ( build one ! ) thru my Kartakou 5150 pre...so pretty high gain ....works like a charm.

Works even better in loop and with the Key going in front of amp ....i barely go 9:30 ish with my OD's and hot pickups..i cant read the schematic to figure out why it works better that way...maybe someone can chime in


----------



## evilarsen (Jan 11, 2020)

Hello Mike,
thank you for this precise answer.
Yes, I'm going to use the top outputs for the effects loop. And the key input, either with a splitter in front or directly with the guitar in and the output to my drives etc ... as you think it will be better with the 4 jacks method. Thank you also for the advice to put a buffer in front. I also have black winter pickups, nice humbuckers  
have a good day
Richard


----------



## Paul.Ruby (Jan 13, 2020)

I see folks recommend a buffered input to the key, but not sure why. The circuit already has an emitter follower buffer with input impedance of ~230K, so is not presenting considerable loading. Could be made even better switching to a J201 source follower and 1M bias resistors to further increase the key input impedance. But, I've built it as-is and no buffer is needed nor do I think it would make a difference. Any counter experience to that??


----------



## Paul.Ruby (Jan 13, 2020)

Mike wrote: 
_"Works even better in loop and with the Key going in front of amp ....i barely go 9:30 ish with my OD's and hot pickups..i cant read the schematic to figure out why it works better that way...maybe someone can chime in"_

This is the key point of the design. Key is based purely on the guitar signal itself and the gating is much later in the signal chain after all the noise generating, high gain stuff. This is how the design delivers a dead-silent gate. Just keep the gating prior to delay and reverb and after gain/distortion. Did I understand your question right?


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 13, 2020)

Paul.Ruby said:


> I see folks recommend a buffered input to the key, but not sure why. The circuit already has an emitter follower buffer with input impedance of ~230K, so is not presenting considerable loading. Could be made even better switching to a J201 source follower and 1M bias resistors to further increase the key input impedance. But, I've built it as-is and no buffer is needed nor do I think it would make a difference. Any counter experience to that??


 
Maybe Mr PedalPCB or Chuck D Bones can chime in on this... i have another PCB that i haven't had the time to build due to work...but if it can be made better...why not , I've read about some cool Mods on the forum...Draw it up ill try it !

Maybe it was a marketing ploy to buy the buffer box he made to use with the Key i dont know...but i always have at least one pedal with a buffer in my chain anyways...



Paul.Ruby said:


> Mike wrote:
> _"Works even better in loop and with the Key going in front of amp ....i barely go 9:30 ish with my OD's and hot pickups..i cant read the schematic to figure out why it works better that way...maybe someone can chime in"_
> 
> This is the key point of the design. Key is based purely on the guitar signal itself and the gating is much later in the signal chain after all the noise generating, high gain stuff. This is how the design delivers a dead-silent gate. Just keep the gating prior to delay and reverb and after gain/distortion. Did I understand your question right?



Yes....

It's a awesome gate...its better than the EHX Silencer i have, for some reason on the silencer I'm playing a note ahead or behind..it really messes with your playing...the muzzle it works very well

Mike


----------



## Paul.Ruby (Jan 13, 2020)

Not much to draw to use a jfet. Change the two 470k resistors with 1M (R2&3). Install a J201 instead of 2n3904 (Q1). BUT, the J201 pinout is out of order relative to the bjt. The source and drain are interchangangable but the gate must go where the base of the bjt is. That said, the expected result is that it still just plain works exactly the same because the bjt is a perfectly good, high-impedance buffer already.


----------

